# "Timeline" of the Great Crusades



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

I call this "timeline" because of the fact that there are little or no dates, and the few I did find drasticly contraditc each other. Did we call =][= already to make a visit at GW?

Anyway, this is about all i could find so far, tough I still have quite a bit unread (Index Astartes mostly, but so far it is also having hard time to match some of the stuff in here).

You'll notice that there are two versions regrding the end of the Age of Strife, the beginning of Great Crusades and the birth of the Primarchs. The one above is 1st Edition stuff, the one below accoarding the newest backrounds. Personally I would preffer the older fluff, quite simply because there seems to be too many "ifs", "maybes" and "buts". No, I won't do the pun.

Also, the "plausible Primarch discovery order" is by no means the absolutely certain one. The thanks for this goes to Child-of-the-Emperor and all who answered this thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33659

Thanks guys, you made my job a lot easier 

Ofcourse, I will try to find some bit of fluff to support that list, hopefully tomorrow.

Lastly, if and WHEN you see something I missed or miss placed, please do point it to me and i will fix it. Odcourse, for me to believe that I was wrong (wrong? I? nah!), I'm expecting you to coff up a source for the bit you want to be fixed. Also, feel free fill in those "citation needed"-parts (most likely i read about them in Lexicanum, but I would preffer a confirmation to their sources from someone who I can trust to have read the book it is from).

Other then that, good night for now, its 3 am and i need to be up at 8...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Isnt there a Timeline being written as we speak in another thread? And dont forget the interation between the Alpha Legion and the Kabal seen in "Legion".


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, the timeline of the 40k as a whole is currenlty being made, and I took the job of recording the timeline of the Great Crusade.

I will ofcourse place the meeting on the timeline, as currently I'm trying to get the Primarchs into an order and look up as many details as I can. Altough I do not own any of the Horus Heresy novels, there are other sources that tell of the meeting.

Also, you wouldn't have any old Codexes at hand, would you? Like an old SM or CSM Codex with dates or details of the time before the Heresy? I have the latest ones (4th Edition Codex: Chaos Space Marines, 5th Edition Codex: Space Marines), but any older info is welcome as well...


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Green: Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned
Blue: Horus Heresy - Collceted Visions
Orange: Index Astartes
Purple: Aditional or multiple sources (codex, novels...)
Red: Citation needed


-The Age of Strife - M26 to M31 (Warhammer 40k Compilation, page 19)

-Terra and the Sol System are unified by the Emperor before the Great Crusade, who used genetically modified soldiers (Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned, page 177)

-The Primarch Project wich has taken centuries to prepare and complete nears it s conclusion, but as the Primarchs are almost ready, the Dark Gods of Chaos combine their strength to scatter them across the galaxy. This is the only option for them, for they could not destroy the Primarchs. (Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned, page 177-178)

-After the scattering of Primarchs, The Emperor begins to create the twenty Space Marine Legions, using the genetic imprints of his Primarchs. (Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned, page 178)

-The Birth of Slaanesh, and the Fall of the Eldar. The Age of Strife ends with the ending of the warp-storms. (Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned, page 177)

-The Great Crusade begins. (Realms of Chaos - Lost and the Damned, page 178)

-The Great Crusade last for approximately 200 years. (Warhammer 40k Compilation, page 22)

****

-Terra is unified by the Emperor who used genetically modified soldier, the first Space Marines. He made a pact with the Cult Mechanicus of Mars and conquered the rest of the Solar System once the warp storms subsided, using the Space Marine Legions, starting the Great Crusade. (Horus Heresy - Collected Visions, page 12)

-Imperial Fists are formed on Terra, earning their first battle honour “Roma”. (Index Astartes II - Imperial Fists, page 12)


-Before the ending of the Age of Strife the Emperor created the Primarchs, who are believed to be either a by-product of the genetic alteration experiments or that they were created using the Emperor’s own genetic stock. (Horus Heresy - Collected Visions, page 24-27)

+The Primarchs were the pinnacle of the genetic alteration experiments preformed by the Emperor, along with his creation of the prototype super-warriors that would evolve in to the mighty Legiones Astartes and Legio Custodes. (5th Edition Codex: Space Marines, page 6)

+The Primarchs were created by the Emperor using his own genetic stock, after his experiments at genetic manipulation that had created his armies that had conquered Terra. (4th Edition Codex: Chaos Space Marines, page 7, Index Astartes I - Dark Angels, page 18)

****

-Horus is the first of the Primarchs to be found during the Great Crusade on the planet Chotnia. (Index Astartes IV; Luna Wolves/Black Legion, page 30)

-Leman Russ is found by the Emperor on Fenris, issuing him a Challenge and in the end Leman Russ swore fealty to the Emperor (Index Astartes II - Space Wolves, page 4-5)

-Corax is found by the Emperor on Lycaeus, renamed Deliverance, and after a day and night of discussion between them, Corax pledged his service to the Emperor (Index Astartes IV - Raven Guard, page 97-99)

-Mortarion is found by the Emperor on Barbarus, saving the Primarchs life in the process (Index Astartes III - Death guard, page 32-33)

-Sanguinius is found by the Emperor on Baal Secundus (Index Astartes II - Blood Angels, page 32)

-Jaghatai Khan is found by the Emperor on Chogoria (Index Astartes I - White Scars, page 43)

-The Dark Eldar raid Chogoria sometime after the departure of Jaghatai, taking tens of thousands tribes men as slaves, called later the Lost Kin (Index Astartes I - White Scars, page 44)

-Rogal Dorn is the seventh Primarch to be found on the planet of Invit by the Emperor (citation needed)

-Dorn presents the Phalanx to the Emperor as a gift, who instead gives the massive mobile station to the Imperial Fists Legion as their Fortress-Monastery (Index Astartes II - Imperial Fists, page 12)

-Magnus is found by the Emperor on Prospero, even tough it is speculated that they had already contacted each other using their psychic abilities (Index Astartes III - The Thousand Sons, page 40)

-Lion El’Jonson is found by the Emperor on Caliban (Index Astartes I - Dark Angels, page 18)

-The Edict of Nikaea is made, to school the psykers found within the Imperium, while outlawing sorcery as heresy against Mankind (Index Astartes III - The Thousand Sons, page 43, Horus Heresy - Collected Visions. Page 94)

-Russ and Lion have their famous argument, beginning the tradition of duels between the Space Wolves and the Dark Angels. (Index Astartes I - Dark Angels, page 20)

-Ferrus Manus is found by the Emperor on Medusa (Index Astartes III - Iron Hands, page 3-4)

-Fulgrim is found by the Emperor on Chemos (Index Astartes I - Emperor‘s Children, page 25)

-An accident had destroyed almost all of Fulgrim’s gene-seed and his Legion was merely 200 warriors strong. The Emperor’s Children joined the Luna Wolves Legion, until they could finally muster a Crusade strength (Index Astartes I - Emperor‘s Children, page 26)

-Konrad Curze is found by the Emperor on Nostramo (Index Astartes II - Night Lords, page 22-23)

-
The Emperor: ‘_ Konrad Curze, be at peace. I have arrived, and I intend to take you home.’_
Konrad Curze: ‘_That is not my name, Father. I am Night Haunter, and I know full well what you intend for me._’
(Index Astartes II - Night Lords, page 23)

-Lorgar is found by the Emperor and Magnus the Red on Colchis (Index Astartes IV, page ?)

-Peturabo is found by the Emperor on Olympia (Index Astartes I - Iron Warriors, page 32)

-Guilliman is found by the Emperor on Macragge (Index Astartes III - Ultramarines, page 25)

-Vulkan is found by the Emperor on Nocturne, taking part in the week long contest celebrating Vulkan’s victory over Eldar raiders. Vulkan is saved by the Emperor, although it costs him the victory in the contest. (Index Astartes IV - Salamanders, page 114-116)

-Angron is found by the Emperor on an unknown planet, rescuing him from certain death at the hands of the planets ruling inhabitants, whom Argorn fought against along side his fellow gladiators (Index Astartes III - World Eaters, page 15)

-After the scouring of Ghenna, where the entire population of the world was butchered in a single night, Emperor commands the World Eaters from using their psycho implants, but Argorn pays no heed for the order (Index Astartes III - World Eaters, page 16)

-Alpaharius Omegon, the last Primarch to be found, is found by Horus (Index Astartes IV - Alpha Legion, page 54)

-The invasion of Tessera Prime (Index Astartes IV - Alpha Legion, page 56)

-The Cleansing of Laeran by the Emperor’s Children in 893.M31 (Index Astartes I - Emperor‘s Children, page 26)

-The Ullanor Crusade (Index Astartes IV; Luna Wolves/Black Legion, page 34)

-Horus is made Warmaster and Emperor returns to Terra

-Rogal Dorn who has served closely along side the Emperor returns to Terra with him, to construct the defences of the Imperial Palace (Index Astartes II - Imperial Fists, page 12)

-After a great victory of the Iron Warriors in the siege of Schravann against the last refuge of the Badoon, during the feast Dorn and Perturabo had an argument over the possibility of breaching the Imperial Palaces defences, after wich the two Primarchs rarely spoke and their Legions never fought in the same campaign again. (Index Astartes II - Imperial Fists, page 13)

-Konrad Curze and Rogal Dorn come in to blows after Conrad told of his visions to Fulgrim, whom in turn told Dorn. As a result Conrad is exiled to his chambers, while the rest of the Primarch hold a council to decide what to do with Conrad (Index Astartes II - Night Lords, page 24)

- Conrad escapes his chambers and musters his Night Lords before his brothers are able to stop him. Conrad heads straight for Nostramo, destroying the planet with heavy bombardment (Index Astartes II - Night Lords, page 24)

-the Discovery of Sixty-three Eight aka Davin (citation needed)

-Discovery of Sixty-three Nineteen (aka Terra) (citation needed)

-Discovery of One-Forty-Twenty, aka Urisarach, aka Murder (citation needed)

-Conflict with the Interex (citation needed)

-In the Cleansing of Ariggata the Luna Wolves, Ultramarines and the World Eater Legions combine their forces to conquer the technologically advanced planet. The Basalt Citadel is the last of the planets defences to fall. World Eaters leave none alive in their assault, to the horror of the Ultramarines (Index Astartes III - World Eaters, page 17)

-Horus renames the Luna Wolves as Sons of Horus on 125.M30 (4th Edition Codex - Dark Angels, page 73, 5th Edition Codex - Space Marines, page 8)

-Alpharius Omegon is contacted by a xenos organisation knowns as Cabal, warning Alpharius of the Heresy as well as the more distant future (Horus Heresy novel - Legion, page ?)

-Auretian Technocracy incident (citation needed)

-Horus returns to Davin to put down a supposed rebellion of the planets governor Themba. In the ensuing battle the “rebels” are put down but Horus is grievously wounded. He is then supposedly healed in the Temple of the Serpent Lodge. (citation needed)

-Horus begins his planning for the Heresy

-The Dark Angels, Ultramarines and Blood Angels are sent to campaigns in Veridan Systems and the Signus Cluster. (Horus Heresy - Collected Visions, page 65)

- During the cleansing of the Hrud Warrens on Gugann, Peturabo receives word from Horus of a rebellion on Olympia. In the ensuing campaign the Iron Warriors decimate their homeworld, leaving almost 5 million civilians dead (Index Astartes I - Iron Warriors, page 34-35)

-Magnus tries to warn the Emperor of Horus’ treachery by using forbidden arts, unknowingly disrupting the fragile protection of the Webway under the Imperial Palace and the Golden Throne (Horus Heresy - Collected Visions, page 98, page 322-324)

-The razing of Prospero by the Space Wolves Legion assisted by a detachment of the Sisters of Silence and the Legio Custodes. (Horus Heresy - Collected Visions, page 138)

-Magnus duels with Leman Russ, but before Russ strikes the final blow, Magnus, with a single word, makes a pact with the Dark Gods, enabling him to transfer all his Sons and their libraries disappear without a trace. (Horus Heresy - Collected Visions, page 240, Index Astartes III - The Thousand Sons, page 44-45)

-After Prospero the Space Wolves fight along side with the Dark Angels (Index Astartes I - Dark Angels, page 20)

-Horus gathers the traitor Legions to Isstvan system. The era of Great Crusades come to an end, and the decade of Heresy begins.


Plausible Primarch discovery order:
1 Horus
2 Russ
3 Corax
4 Mortarion
5 Sanguinius
6 Jaghatai
7 Dorn
8 Magnus
9 Lion
10 Ferrus
11 Fulgrim
12 Konrad Curze
13 Lorgar
14 Peturabo
15 Guilliman
16 Vulkan
17 Angron
18 Alpharius Omegon


----------



## Vvarsel (Apr 7, 2010)

Isn't it Angron, not Argorn?


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I would argue with your placement of any number of the primarchs ahead of any of the others, as about half of them can mix and match places based on the events that occur before, during, and after their discovery.

Also, Nikea can't take place prior to the discovery of Lion El'Johnson, as the Dark Angels have a Librarius, and that was strictly outlawed by The Emperor in his decree at Nikea. It is even stated in _A Thousand Sons_ and I believe elsewhere, that the Librarians are to be folded into the units of regular Astartes and are to cease the pursuit of their psychic powers.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## WarWolf88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry for the late update guys, I've been out for the past weekend and after because of angina (I'm still eating antibiotics), but now I'm much better. No more fever or sore throat, yay! :victory:

*cough..* Yes well, it seems that the cough I've had for the past month or so isn't going anywhere...meh. My luck and all that.

All right, back to important issues, shall we. 

@Vvarsel:
Yes, I did manage to misspell his name. I guess there had to atleast one right? :biggrin:

@space cowboy:
Like I said in my first post, I'm basing it more or less on what Child-of-the-Emperor and the other were able to come up with in their thread (Primarch Discovery Order). It's still more guess- then detective-work. I'm not saying its perfect or even the best, but its the one I can make with the information provided so far. If you have some more information or something that I might have overlooked, feel free to tell me. The same goes for the rest of you lazy gits out there....I can hear you breathing!

Also, Thank you for the first shread of information that helpped to put these into a better order. I'll be waiting for much more!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for doing this _WarWolf88_ its very much appriciated 

In general though I think were only going to include things in the main timeline that we can clarify via established source material. Therefore I think it would be better if we didn't include the Primarchs being discovered at all, mainly because its largely speculation and cannot be clarified.

But its mainly a good framework you've got going, I'll start sieving through it and see what I can start incorporating into the parent threat. +rep.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Great thread

Can someone post a link to the 40k timeline thread please?


----------

